# ***OFFICIAL*** Brandon Vera vs. Krzysztof Soszynski Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Brandon "The Truth" Vera facing Krzysztof "The Polish Experiment" Soszynski in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Vera by standup domination. He has looked good at LHW and I expect him to do the same against an overrated Krzysztof.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

the man with no vowels to dislocate Vera's shoulder in the kimura or stopage by g&p.... and never see that dumb ass dance again!!!!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I personally think they are both overrated, but I want to see more Vera at this weight to be absolutely sure. Probably Vera with some sort of submission....not sure why exactly, I just got teh feeling.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

i think it's gonna be an interesting fight.
vera looked realy god in his last fight, but soszynsi is a different fighter than the last one vera fought.
i can see vera taking this one by decision.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vera by TKO, G&P.


----------



## Murdy (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm intrested in both of these fighters, but I agree they might be a bit overrated. 

I hope Soszynski takes it by his kimura, but Vera by knock out id the outcome I'm expecting.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> the man with no vowels to dislocate Vera's shoulder in the kimura or stopage by g&p.... and never see that dumb ass dance again!!!!


I agree his dance is dumb as hell but im going with the overated Vera on this one


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Vera will win... Ugh.

Hopefully Soszynski pulls something out of his ass and takes the W.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> the man with no vowels to dislocate Vera's shoulder in the kimura or stopage by g&p.... and never see that dumb ass dance again!!!!


Couldn't have said it better.

I don't think Krzysztof is overrated because i don't think he's even rated that high.

Vera has one win over a quality opponent in his UFC career, against a fat, slow Mir. Mir would imo destroy him currently.
Vera is horribly overrated.

Polish Experiment by kimura round 2.


----------



## Mo Issa (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Krzystof has too much power in his hands, and i feel that he will eventually be able to catch Vera cleanly and turn off his lights. Krzystof 3rd round by KO


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I wanna see Vera put on a good show as Muay Thai is what i train and love, but Soszynski has looked pretty solid in the UFC, not out-standing but solid. Vera should be well seasoned enough to take this.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Vera by decision. I am starting to see a shitty pattern develop in MMA. Neither of these guys are in any position to take any chances: Vera has a lot to lose, Soszynski has a lot to gain. I see a lot of caution in this fight but some good exchanges with Vera getting the better of them much like the Vera/Jardine fight. Jardine is no joke and Vera took him to a split decision at a time when he was still having weight cut issues (right?) He was not good enough to beat Jardine at that time, he is good enough to beat Soszynski in a UD at this time. 

I like both these guys but neither strike me as having that "You can count on me when it counts" quality. Both guys would get eaten by at least 7 guys at 205. Hope Im wrong would love to see one of them become a contender. Winner gets Bader anyone?
VERA UD


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, this thread clearly shows me how overrated Krystof is. Anyone that wants to sig bet me, meet me in the sig bet thread because Vera is going to show how overrated Krystof is.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Vera is overrated,but I would be shocked If Vera did not take this.He himself is probably sick of hearing that he is overrated,and eager to prove otherwise.Vera by KO probably from knees or head kick in the first.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't know either guy was overrated! I think Vera is taking things incredibly serious now and he`s on my list of guys who I don`t think will lose within the next year (with Jon Jones) so I have to stick my choice. 

Vera by TKO


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

glowboxboy said:


> Vera is overrated,but I would be shocked If Vera did not take this.He himself is probably sick of hearing that he is overrated,and eager to prove otherwise.Vera by KO probably from knees or head kick in the first.


Vera was overrated, but since his fall from the tops of the HW division, people have been knocked off his nuts.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I like Krystof but Vera should dominate him in the striking, on the ground I think it boils down to who has the better position. 

I think this fight stays off the mat and so Im picking Vera.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Vera was overrated, but since his fall from the tops of the HW division, people have been knocked off his nuts.


I am definatly not a fan, but I do think he is a UFC caliber fighter.His game would have to evolve by leaps and bounds for him to ever be better than six or seven at LHW;we all know about the depth in that division.His victory dance makes him look like a real dink.My statement above about UFC caliber fighter goes out the window if he loses because Dana does not give a crap about a fighter's potential.He will take care of business in this one.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Krzysztof by sub 2nd


----------



## Huertafan1981 (Jul 16, 2008)

vera:confused03:..ummm yeah i guess so.


----------



## gaz_berserk (Aug 23, 2009)

i expect a grate fight Vera must destroy his opponent but Soshinski is no joke...
he is a good fighter well rounded...

if Vera win i'd like him to face Jon Jones!!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol how is that Polish Experiment guy overrated??? Most fans can't even pronounce his name..


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Wow, this thread clearly shows me how overrated Krystof is. Anyone that wants to sig bet me, meet me in the sig bet thread because Vera is going to show how overrated Krystof is.


I think it is more so wishful thinking a lot of people like krzysztof and dislike vera. It isn't like krzysztof isn't clearly better on the ground also if it stays standing Vera wins if it goes to the ground krzysztof wins. WAR Polack.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I say Kryzxszys...sosszysnyyn...the Polish dude by sub.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think that vera is better everywhere. I like krzyztof, but i think vera is gonna punish him standinp up, get taken down and catch him with something on the ground.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't see Krzystof catching Vera with the big punch nor the submission.
Brandon is way better standing up and they're ground game is pretty equal, so by logic Vera should take this.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i've never seen Krzysztof fight so i give it brandon vera in the second with TKO


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm taking Vera here.

I think he has the advantage almost everywhere.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Vera's a top notch kickboxer. He should win this easily.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Vera wins an easy UD


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

c'mon Vera...


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice first round by Vera


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Second round looked even to me.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

exactly what I said would happen


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Brandon Vera won


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Boring victory against a less than formidable opponent.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad I bet on him.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Snappy (Aug 15, 2009)

Pretty dull fight - hoped for better personally.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

great performance by vera


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Vera looked good and was smart enough not to get too reckless vs. a guy with good KO power. That liver kick looked pretty sick.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Vera didn't impress me that much, I thought his head movement and footwork could've been better, I was hoping for some slick Anderson style Muay Thai. Wasn't the greatest of fights but Vera done enough.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Solid performance by Vera IMO.

He was able to control the pace of the fight, stay technical, and not get suckerd into a brawl.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Vera is a boring ass fighter with no balls.

I hate seeing this guy fight; go away please. Or get some KO power at least and don't be so damn boring against lesser opponents.

KEITH JARDINE can kick your butt, please stop saying that "everyone will be afraid" to face you it's a joke. Machida would TOY this guy.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

He fought well and very technical. He didn't get careless for one, and won the fight. A win is a win. May get a rematch with Keith Jardine or any mid-ranked opponent.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

Vera stinks. As soon as he starts fighting some well rested mid-level guys he'll get exposed for the soft, weak fighter he is.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

yourtenderloins said:


> Vera stinks. As soon as he starts fighting some well rested mid-level guys he'll get exposed for the soft, weak fighter he is.


Any reason as to why you think he is weak? What did he do in the Krystof fight that showed him to be weak?


----------

